# So who wants to vape for free



## gertvanjoe (31/7/15)

Ok maybe a little clickbait in the title but it is some easy beermoney as the internet would call it ( vape money for us then )

First I would like to say that I use this myself and will not be earning a referral commision

Head over to http://www.usertesting.com/ . Register and do the initial test. Wait for tests to come online ( there are many for which you may be screened out but I have done quite a few of them myself .

What is usertesting : Clients submit their website ( or if you are willing to use your Android phone, app ) to be publicly tested. You provide running commentary while performing a certain task that they require testing. Say they would ask you for your first impression and then maybe to try and book a flight ( if it was a holiday website - the last one I did was ). While you are busy a video is taken of your screen together with your running commentary .

This lands you $10 a pop and usually takes anything from 10-20 minutes to complete ( the shortest one I have done took me about 4 minutes, got paid in full

Worth a try for easy vapemoney which gets paid into your paypal account 7 days after.


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/7/15)

Maybe we can all donate our first test money to the forum :hug:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (1/8/15)

website address?


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/8/15)

seems like this is not something allowed here so Pm me and I will send it on


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/8/15)

seems like this is not something allowed here so Pm me and I will send it on


----------



## Marzuq (1/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> seems like this is not something allowed here so Pm me and I will send it on



Hi @gertvanjoe 
I needed to confirm the authenticity of the website you posted before we could go ahead and allow it. After much deliberation it has been confirmed to be legit. Apologies for removing the link without discussing it with you. That was purely a mistake on my part. Please go ahead and use this thread as before. Apologies once again


----------



## wikked (1/8/15)

Link please?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/15)

wikked said:


> Link please?



http://www.usertesting.com/


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/8/15)

@Marzuq 

I am always open to stuff being verified. This is, after all, the Internet we are talking about


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (4/8/15)

@getvanjoe Are you limited to the amount of reviews you can do per session/day?


----------



## gertvanjoe (4/8/15)

yes and no . you are limited by how much is available


----------

